# Need Help wiring a Led to a push button switch



## just_nuke_em

Here is a rough sketch of what you want.



Basically, you wire the switch in series with the LEDs using either the 12v or 5v line (sketch shows 12v just as an example). Wire goes from 12v connection through switch, through LEDs, through a resistor, and then connects to one of the ground connections.

The resistor is sized based on the electrical characteristics of the LEDs: the forward voltage drop and the forward current. This tool http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz will help you size the resistor, or I can show you the calculations if you provide the LED details.


----------



## mlibby1980

Thank you.


----------



## Ionimplant

I realize this post is a little old, but I thought I would fix it in case it was found in a later search. The LED in this diagram was incorrectly pointing the wrong way. I have corrected it in this drawing.


----------

